# Leitungsschutzschalter



## netx1 (30 Juli 2008)

Hallo!

Da wir Zuhause gerade das Obergeschoss ausbauen, brauche ich etwas Hilfe beim Schaltschrankbau.



Welche Leitungsschutzschalter soll ich denn für die Versorgung von Zimmern (Licht + Schukosteckdosen) nehmen?
Mir ist schon klar, dass ich dafür den Typ B brauche und aufgrund der Installation (1,5mm² Cu in Rohr, Hohlwand, wärmedämmendes Material) 13A Nennstrom zu nehmen sind. Aber es gibt da LS-Schalter 1-polig und 1+N-polig (erheblich teurer) zu kaufen. Welche soll ich da nun nehmen?
Ich muss ja auch diesen "neuen" Schaltschrank versorgen. Wie soll ich die Leitung absichern, die vom Hauptschaltschrank zu diesem neuen Schaltschrank führt?

Danke für jede Unterstützung.


----------



## Solaris (30 Juli 2008)

Vielleicht doch lieber eine gestandene Elektrofachkraft hinzuziehen?


----------



## MSB (30 Juli 2008)

Zu 1:
Kommt darauf an, in welchem Land du wohnst.
Deutschland sichert im Regelfall nur die Phasen ab,
Österreich dagegen im Regelfall Phasen + N.

Im Prinzip ist das deine Entscheidung!

Zu 2:
Ausreichend, Nennströme der Sicherungen * Gleichzeitigkeitsfaktor
Aus dieser Absicherung und der Leitungslänge, Verlegeart ergibt sich dann der
Querschnitt der Leitung.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## netx1 (30 Juli 2008)

Solaris schrieb:


> Vielleicht doch lieber eine gestandene Elektrofachkraft hinzuziehen?



Eigentlich bin ich eine "Elektrofachkraft". Nur fehlt es einem Schulabgänger der nicht als Elektriker arbeitet einfach an Praxis.


----------



## Solaris (30 Juli 2008)

Das war nicht böse gemeint aber immerhin geht es hier um eine Hausinstallation im Wohnbereich, die wird dann wohl auch die nächsten Jahrzehnte dort in Betrieb bleiben. Ein geschultes/geübtes Auge vor Ort ist deshalb nicht zu unterschätzen!


----------



## netx1 (30 Juli 2008)

Welchen Zweck hat es eigentlich, auch den Nullleiter zu unterbrechen? Und warum sind diese LS-Schalter mehr als doppelt so teuer?


----------



## MSB (30 Juli 2008)

Warum Neutralleiter unterbrechen:
Zum einen um nicht versehentlich den FI auszulösen,
z.B. bei Abzwicken einer Leitung wo du dann mit dem Seitenschneider N und PE brückst.

Zum anderen: Wenn ein Verbraucher mehrphasig versorgt wird, kann es z.B. durch Schaltnetzteile und deren Oberwellen,
zu einer deutlichen Überlastung des Neutralleiters kommen.


Warum teurer:
Geringere Stückzahl in Verbindung mit dem fast doppelten Materialeinsatz.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## knabi (30 Juli 2008)

Hallo, bitte beachten:

Die DIN VDE 0100-410 (gültig seit Juni 2007) schreibt für Steckdosen, die durch Laien zu bedienen sind, sowieso einen zusätzlichen Schutz durch Fehlerstromschutzschalter vor (OK, es gibt auch noch eine Übergangsfrist!)!
Also ist es vielleicht eine Überlegung wert, kombinierte Leitungsschutzschalter/Fehlerstromschutzschalter zu nehmen, dann wird der N auch geschaltet.
Ansonsten sehe ich im Wohnbereich keinen großen Sinn darin, den N mit abzuschalten - bei den handelsüblichen 2poligen LS-Schaltern mit N wird doch der N auch nur geschaltet und nicht geschützt.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## netx1 (30 Juli 2008)

MSB schrieb:


> Zu 1:
> Kommt darauf an, in welchem Land du wohnst.
> Deutschland sichert im Regelfall nur die Phasen ab,
> Österreich dagegen im Regelfall Phasen + N.



Was heißt nun Regelfall, ist es in Österreich nun zulässig, nur die Phase abzusichern?


----------



## netx1 (30 Juli 2008)

knabi schrieb:


> Hallo, bitte beachten:
> 
> Die DIN VDE 0100-410 (gültig seit Juni 2007) schreibt für Steckdosen, die durch Laien zu bedienen sind, sowieso einen zusätzlichen Schutz durch Fehlerstromschutzschalter vor (OK, es gibt auch noch eine Übergangsfrist!)!
> Also ist es vielleicht eine Überlegung wert, kombinierte Leitungsschutzschalter/Fehlerstromschutzschalter zu nehmen, dann wird der N auch geschaltet.
> ...



Natürlich werde ich auch entsprechende FIs anbringen.
(Wenn man sich den Preisunterschied 1-phasig und 1+N ansieht und auch weil 1+N nicht wirklich mehr Schutz bietet, werde ich mich wohl auch für die 1-phasige Variante unterscheiden.)


----------



## Tobi P. (2 August 2008)

*Na dann*

will ich mich als Hauselektriker doch mal einmischen 

Schukosteckdosen sollten generell nicht mit 16A abgesichert werden. Ich weiss dass viele Kollegen das aus Gewohnheit so machen (und aus Gewohnheit auch 1,5mm² legen ohne auch nur im mindesten eine Leitungsberechnung zu machen) - aber das ist Pfui! Und zwar aus folgenden Gründen:

Ein LS der Charakteristik B darf vor der Überstromauslösung bis zu eine Stunde lang den 1,45fachen Nennstrom fliessen lassen (siehe Kennlinie). Bei einem B16 sind das bis zu 23,2A - und wenn die über ne Schukosteckverbindung fliessen raucht diese über kurz oder lang einfach ab weil sie eh nur für 10A Dauerstrom vorgesehen ist. Die angegebenen 16A sind nur die Kurzzeitbelastung. Wenn es sich bei der Schuko dann auch noch um das chinesische Standardbilligprodukt mit Kontakten aus Dosenblech handelt kommt auch noch zusätzliche Erwärmung aufgrund der Übergangswiderstände an den Kontakten dazu. Aufgrund dieser den meisten Kollegen nicht bekannten - oder geflissentlich von ihnen ignorierten - Tatsachen rate ich grundsätzlich zu einer Absicherung mit max. 13A. Nahezu 100% aller heute gängigen Haushaltsgeräte kommen damit sogar hervorragend klar 

So, jetzt zum Thema LSS oder 1+N-LSS: Grundsätzlich sind die letzteren eine feine Sache, gerade in Bezug auf Fehler in der Anlage. Bei einem Isolationsfehler kann einfach der betroffene Stromkreis freigeschaltet werden und der vorgeschaltete Fi hält wieder ohne dass man in die UV eingreifen und den zugehörigen N abklemmen muss - also laienfreundliche Sache. Auch bei der Fehlersuche durch den Profi nicht zu verachten. Der Nachteil ist natürlich dass diese LSS eine spezielle Kammschiene benötigen, breiter als einfache LSS und auch teurer als diese sind. Ich würde daher einfache LSS vorziehen.
Allerdings empfehle ich generell, die Verteilung mit Dreistock-Installationsklemmen mit Neutralleitertrennfunktion aufzubauen. Das hat viele Vorteile:

Einfache Gruppenbildung der Neutralleiter bei mehreren FI's in der Anlage
Einfacher Anschluss der Abgangsleitungen
Problemlose Auftrennung des N bei Isolationsmessung
Alle Adern sind auf einen Blick einer Leitung zuzuordnen (wichtig für Isomessung)
Das ganze sieht sauber aus
Die Verteilung kann in der Werkstatt komplett vorverdrahtet werden, das spart Montagezeit
Einfache Integration von Steuerungen - die Steueradern werden einfach auf Klemmen aufgelegt und müssen nicht durch den ganzen Verteiler gewurschtelt werden


So, bei deiner UV im Obergeschoss kommt es jetzt auf folgendes an: Bildet das OG eine eigenständige Wohneinheit oder könnte baulich als solche genutzt werden? Wenn ja, ist die Verteilerzuleitung gem. TAB auf eine Belastbarkeit von mind. 3x63A auszulegen. Das heisst in der Praxis meist mind. NYM-J 5x16mm²! Evt. reichen auch 5x10mm², kommt auf die Verlegebedingungen an.
Falls das OG nicht als eigenständige WE genutzt werden kann kannst du die Verteilerzuleitung nach Bedarf auslegen. Aus Selektivitätsgründen sichere ich UV's meist mit 35A Neozed ab, in der Regel reicht dann eine Zuleitung mit 5x6mm². Soll die UV einen Durchlauferhitzer versorgen verlege ich 5x10mm² und sichere mit 50A ab bzw. verlege eine Zuleitung die mit 50A abgesichert werden kann.

So, jetzt das wichtigste: Wer nimmt die Geschichte nachher ab? Ein einfaches anklemmen und Funktionstest reicht nicht aus, die Anlage muss nachher mittels Schutzmassnahmenprüfgerät auf die Wirksamkeit der angewandten Schutzmassnahmen geprüft werden! Dazu bedarf es profunder Fachkenntnisse über diese Arbeiten und ein gesundes Maß an Erfahrung, es reicht nicht aus nur irgendeine Elektrofachkraft zu sein!


Gruß Tobi


----------



## MSB (2 August 2008)

> Ein LS der Charakteristik B darf vor der Überstromauslösung bis zu eine Stunde lang den 1,45fachen Nennstrom fliessen lassen (siehe Kennlinie). Bei einem B16 sind das bis zu 23,2A - und wenn die über ne Schukosteckverbindung fliessen raucht diese über kurz oder lang einfach ab weil sie eh nur für 10A Dauerstrom vorgesehen ist. Die angegebenen 16A sind nur die Kurzzeitbelastung.



Ich habe jetzt nur auf die schnelle mal den Busch-Jäger Katalog angeschaut,
da steht bei den Schukos ganz klar: Nennstrom 16A
Das heißt bei meinem Verständnis des Wortes Nennstrom, das ich das Ding zeitlich unbegrenzt mit 16A belasten kann,
von kurzzeitbelastung steht da gar nichts.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Tobi P. (2 August 2008)

Hm, dann hat sich da was geändert. Ich hab in Erinnerung dass da mal 10/16A angegeben war. Die 10A stehen bei dieser Art der Angabe für die Dauerbelastung und die 16A für die Kurzzeitbelastung. Gab aber auch schon Kollegen (u.a. auch ich) die mal den 16A-Dauertest mit Billig - u. Markenprodukten gemacht haben, mit rauchenden Ergebnissen. Ich habe damals ne Berker-Schukosteckdose mit einem 3,6kW-Heizlüfter belastet und das ganze mal ein Weilchen "ziehen" lassen. Lt. Infrarotthermometer ist die Temperatur an der Steckverbindung innerhalb einer halben Stunde auf über 45°C gestiegen! Die Noname-Schuko aus dem Baumarkt ist nach 25min abgeraucht, Steckklemmen abgefackelt.



Gruß Tobi


----------



## Larry Laffer (2 August 2008)

... ich muss mich da MSB anschliessen. Ich habe auch gerade mal bei Gira-Steckdosen nachlesen (-sehen). Dort steht auch "Nennstrom". Wo es aber mit den 10/16A stimmt ist bei Aus-/Wechsel-/Kreuz-Schaltern. Vielleicht hast du da auch etwas verwechselt.
Wie das mit Baumarkt-Sachen aussieht kann ich allerdings nicht sagen. So etwas hat sich noch nicht in meine Nähe gewagt ... 

Gruß
LL


----------



## nade (3 August 2008)

Tobi P. schrieb:


> will ich mich als Hauselektriker doch mal einmischen
> 
> Schukosteckdosen sollten generell nicht mit 16A abgesichert werden. Ich weiss dass viele Kollegen das aus Gewohnheit so machen (und aus Gewohnheit auch 1,5mm² legen ohne auch nur im mindesten eine Leitungsberechnung zu machen) - aber das ist Pfui! Und zwar aus folgenden Gründen:
> 
> ...



Also wie schon gesagt wurde, die Schalter können nicht mehr als 10A Verkraften. Daher wird soagr in Luxemburg es abgenommen, wenn da nur 1,5mm² an einer geschalteten Steckdose liegt.
Zu den Steckdosen, wenn nicht gerade der Made in Chinarotz aus dem Baumarkt verwendet wird.... Der Handwerksbetrieb der diesen Sc heiß dreck verbaut gehört nach China verbannt....
Habe selbst bei Nachbarschaftshilfe schon meine Dienste direkt bei Bekannt werden verweigert.
Zu den Materialien, auch Merten habe ich bisher nur 16A nenn gesehn.
Auch wird da nach DIN VDE 0100 Beiblatt 5 und der VDE 0289 gearbeitet, wenn da 1,5mm² mit 16A abgesichert wird.
Ja es gab in den 1980gern und anfang 1990gern eine Zeit wo nur mit 13A hätte abgesichert werden dürfen, aber hat sich keiner dran gehalten... Auch schon die "alten" Stoffummantelten Leitungen entfernt, wo eine 25A Sicherung einen 1,5mm² Querschnitt abgesichert hatte.
Dann gehören 35A Neozeed Sicherungen der Geschichte an seit es SLS Schalter gibt.
40A SLS VOR dem Zähler, schreibt mehr oder minder eine 5*10mm² Zuleitung zur Unterverteilung vor. Auch wird Gebietsweise 5*16mm² als Hauptzuleitung zum Zählerschrank nach TAB vorgeschrieben.Bei Altbauten, sehe ich da auch kein Problem 35A Neozeeds zu setzen. Bei Platzproblemen leider die teure Version 40A FI LS 40/0,03
Kostet ja nur ca 200€ EK Brutto bei einer 4 poligen Version....


----------



## Tobi P. (5 August 2008)

Neozeds gehören keineswegs der Vergangenheit an. Wenn ich ne Mehrkundenanlage habe bekommt natürlich auch jeder Zähler seinen SLS, dafür gibts ja das nette Sammelschienensystem im unteren Anschlussraum. Aber wenn ich ne Anlage mit einer ZV und einer oder mehreren UV habe (z.b. größeres EFH) dann prügel ich doch nicht für jede UV nen SLS in den ZV-Schrank. Dafür verwende ich stattdessen die tollen Neozed-Lasttrenner oder bei größeren Anlagen NH-Trenner oder direkt Leistungsschalter (weil laienbedienbar). Letztere gelegentlich auch mit Fernschaltantrieb um bestimmte Gebäudeteile von der GLT aus freischalten zu können.
Hauptleitungen lege ich grundsätzlich auf min. 16mm² aus, 10mm² gibts bei mir eigentlich gar nicht.
Tja, das mit dem 1,5mm² und 16A-Absicherung ist ein gängiges Problem. Die meisten Kollegen argumentieren da mit Sachen wie "hat doch schon immer funktioniert", "13A-LSS kostet ein Schweinegeld", "machen alle anderen doch auch so" oder - der Klassiker schlechthin - "haben wir schon immer so gemacht".
Musste ich zwangsweise bei meinem letzten Arbeitgeber hinnehmen - Leitungsberechnnung meist Fehlanzeige, Auswahl Pi*Daumen oder so wie immer. Privat habe ich das nie gemacht, für jede Installation die ich nebenbei erstellt habe gibts eine wasserdichte Doku inkl. Nachweis der Leitungsberechnung für jede einzelne Leitung. 16A bei 1,5mm² ist bis jetzt in keinem Fall vorgekommen und wird es auch in Zukunft nicht. Desweiteren gibts 16A für Schukosteckdose nur in Ausnahmefällen bzw. auf besonderen Wunsch des Kunden (schriftlich, mit Datum und Unterschrift). Bisher bin ich damit immer gut klargekommen, alle Kunden waren zufrieden und bei 99% meiner Erstkunden bin ich immer noch aktiv 


Gruß Tobi


----------

